

BBC Have Your Say: What has been your costliest mistake? - sadiq
http://newsforums.bbc.co.uk/nol/thread.jspa?sortBy=1&forumID=5096&start=0&tstart=0&edition=1&ttl=20080712181112#paginator

======
bayareaguy
Not diversifying my portfolio as soon as I had the chance.

